# Compliance and Trip Report F31 diesel M-sport



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

Picked up the replacement for the A4 Avant today. Mineral grey and coral.

Had a little "adventure" at the Welt. Got there a little late for my originally scheduled appointment. So after checking in and dropping luggage at the front desk, got into conversation with a German customer picking up his car as he was fascinated when he overheard that we were from California, so we started walking and we followed him to a bank of elevators and went up, except the button for 3 wouldn't work (in hindsight 3rd floor said "BMW Business Office"), so the German guys goes out and speaks to some BMW guys with badges who use their key card to unlock the elevator and up we go to 3. I remembered the Premium Lounge and this place was different and more luxurious looking and then we realize we're in the wrong side but the elevator has closed and we can't recall it without the badge. :rofl:
Anyway, found the back door and took the stairs back down. The 2nd floor has a cool "biker" bar maybe for customers of BMW motorcycles (beemers).

Pic of the car at the Welt. The white X1 behind us is going to another US customer. Saw Rcj5 's 435 across the way next to another US-bound F31 in Estoril blue. The other pic is in the hotel in Nuremberg where we are spending the night.









I'll give you guys a trip report when I get back, or if the internet connection speed is better later I'll post more.


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

Congrats, wagon-mate!


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Wow! What a nice looking wagon! Congratulation! :thumbup:


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Congrats on the new wagon!! :thumbup:


----------



## hansluc (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks really nice in that combo! I think red adds just the right touch of spice to the Mineral Grey. Three cheers for F31 diesel, if all goes to plan I'll be joining your ranks next year!


----------



## admannj (Jan 1, 2008)

*Compliance pix--F31 diesel M-sport*

Congrats on the new ride! Enjoy!

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## bagbklyn (Apr 28, 2006)

*Compliance pix--F31 diesel M-sport*

Love the interior!

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Looks sharp! Congrats


----------



## Markus_OS (Apr 27, 2013)

Congratulations on your new toy!! Cool car and very "german" = diesel+wagon!!! A combination you will find in Germany very often.


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

*Went to Prague and liked*

Last year someone asked about hotels in Prague with parking for non-millionaires, since the previous suggestions were to stay and park at the Marriott or the Four Seasons. I'm happy to report that the Red Chair Hotel was good (http://www.redchairhotel.com/, hit the UK-like flag for English). It's really well located in the old town (Stare Mesto), about 5 minutes walking to the Charles Bridge, or 5 minutes to Old Town square the other way. With discounts it was < 70 Euros for the room with breakfast plus 25 for parking daily. Discounts were for paying cash and mentioning Trip Advisor, where it's currently ranked #5. Parking is inside the hotel courtyard. If you go, ask them for directions as google maps is off by a couple of blocks, and the BMW navigation takes you the wrong way on a 1 way street when you're in the old town very close to the hotel.

Pix:
1) Czech vignette, got it in Germany before the border. It costs 310 Czech korunas for 10 days, but since almost nobody will have that currency before entering, you'll overpay slightly at 12 Euros (those dirtbags ) . BTW, there's currency change stores everywhere in Prague, so it must be a profitable business, or there's a great need for that service, you decide. Our hotel manager warned us of people in the street would offer to change money (at bad rates).
2) Doorway that leads to the hotel courtyard. It's not likely that you'll be able to turn right to get in, unless you're driving a Smartcar. I backed it in, like the hotel manager said it had to be done when she came out to greet us.
3) Once inside the furthest back spot is good, as you don't really need the car to drive in Prague. There's room for maybe 10-12 cars in the lot.
4) Hotel name in Czech. As a bonus, if you happen to be homesick and yearn for home cooking, there's a TGI Fridays at the end of the street.


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

Markus_OS said:


> Congratulations on your new toy!! Cool car and very "german" = diesel+wagon!!! A combination you will find in Germany very often.


There certainly are a lot of wagons and hatchbacks here in Germany, and I saw a couple that are definitely not diesels.  Most everyone is debadged so it's hard to tell unless you can hear the engine or check out the exhaust. Surprisingly, I think I've seen many more F11 wagons than F31s, but I suppose they've been out longer. Also, clearly many more F11 than E61s. Most popular wagon observed is the Audi B8 Avant, by far.

Driving on the A8 today, west of Munich toward Stuttgart and Karlruhe saw these fast wagons, an RS4 and an Abt-tuned RS3.

1. RS3 stuck in the traffic jam with us. There was a lot of construction still ongoing on the A8, even this late in the year. Here autobahn goes from 3 lanes to 2, and the construction further restricted it to 1 lane. Lost about 40 minutes in this jam.
2. Austrian plates on this debadged RS4. I would get one if they brought it to the US. It''s too bad that Audi is only bringing the hybrid in the next A3 wagon (fastback).
3. Some people on the waiting list for the GT3's are going to be very happy soon. In addition to the white one, I promise that there was second GT3 in a bronze-like color, could have been the Lime Gold. Saw this on the A8 west of Stuttgart, my wife fell asleep so all I could get was this quick snap with the phone.


----------



## basiluf (Dec 16, 2010)

Beautiful wagon! BTW, I love the RS4 and RS6 avant. They are so aggressive looking with the flared fenders.


----------



## TeeZee (May 17, 2004)

Now this is what I wanted to see! Nice touring :thumbup:


----------

